# Back To Classical



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I went off the path for a bit, but am finding my way back again and feel happy about this. I just put on a Mozart Piano Concerto Disc and bought a ticket to see Beethoven's Third. I fell ill for a while and missed the 9th that I had tickets for, so this will be nice!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Sorry you missed the 9th! A live performance is quite an experience.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Sorry you missed the 9th! A live performance is quite an experience.


Yes, indeed! However, seeing the third live will be quite an event, it is really an immaculate work, I love it.


----------

